# Brock and the case of Lost Muscle



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Like a lot of people, I wonder how much muscle mass and strength Brock factually lost due to his illness. While searching for any news on Brock, I stumbled across these pics showing startling differences in appearance. Aside from the cock pointing to his face, check out the size difference between his last fight and the WWE days, I didn't realize he had gotton so much smaller and softer looking. This guy might end up coming back looking like Ben Rothwell.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

He's just not flexing/tan/oiled in the first picture.


He might come back a little slower and a little less strong, but wtf, he's got SO much time to recover. In that much time, I could probably get to Lesnar's size.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

He lost 40 lbs on a guy that weighs close to 300 walk around... Most of that wouldn't be muscle but the little bit of muscle he did lose he will have already made up, it comes back quick when your body is used to it being there.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

*Same Size?*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Frank Mir's the most determined dude in MMA. Brock's illness is the foot in the door for the #1 HW Frank Mir. Mir will not have his arm held down anymore and as such he will have more rounds to work towards a submission on a guy who he's already submitted. And Mir's standup is way ahead of Brock's too. Mark my words .


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Theres no doubting the fact that he's noticeably smaller now than he was in the WWE. 

It could be down to a number of factors. But my guess is either he juiced, not saying he did, just thats a possibility, or he trained a LOT more weights back then. Nowadays more of his training is probably taken up by sparring, rolling etc., less weights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Again, flexing and oiled. Lesnar has changed very little, put on a little more body fat but with a little bit of work he would look exacatly the same again. Here is a better old picture to judge by.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

He's a little smaller than he was back in the WWE days yes, but the difference looks much greater as he's not flexing his delts & traps and he's also not oiled up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The one thing that stands out the most is his fricken TRAPZ...it's like the Incredible Hulk. Try putting him in a head lock...lolz!


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

1. No weight limit in the WWE. He's over 265.

2. He was on steroids in the WWE.

3. Dude was younger. He lost a lot of that mass when he trained for football, and then MMA.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Brock's certainly smaller than in his WWE days. I'm sure he has used steroids in the past, like most wrestlers have. 

There's a clip on youtube of Brock training from only a couple weeks ago and he looks pretty good in it. A little smaller and a little softer around the middle, but still absolutely nothing to worry about. He may actually come back in better shape than before, believe it or not.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

In one of Brocks interviews he said he doesn't weight train near as much as he did in WWE because he needs to be flexible and works his cardio a lot more. I'll try and find the link but I read it on here a month or so ago.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

A few things need to be said here, Brock looks a lot leaner with more muscle in wwe, the reason for this is because wwe is fake and you just cannot fight with no fat in mma, having some fat is actually a good thing take a look at all the ufc fighters only a few have defined abs, not only does the fat help less damage done but also gives him more flexibility.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

the only thing you have to do for WWE is lift weights.... THATS ALL..lol

of course he will be smaller when he has to add more things to his training schedule, and you cant be that massive and still be flexible on the ground... I am sure he would still be able to look like that if he only wanted to focus on standup and not the other parts of MMA.

he also was very young back then, he put all his time into the WWE and training to look like that, now he has family which is his number one priority.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I remember hearing Fedor talk about his body and how its disigned perfectly for MMA, and he looks chubby.

Same with Cain.

And plus they dont test u for roids in WWE, they prob begged him to use it lol


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I remember hearing Fedor talk about his body and how its disigned perfectly for MMA, and he looks chubby.
> 
> Same with Cain.
> 
> And plus they dont test u for roids in WWE, they prob begged him to use it lol


its true you probably heard the statement "abs are gay" and yes true warriors dont have abs take a look at all the marines, and shit.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

G0K0S said:


> 1. No weight limit in the WWE. He's over 265.
> 
> 2. He was on steroids in the WWE.
> 
> 3. Dude was younger. He lost a lot of that mass when he trained for football, and then MMA.


Agree with all three! 

I am pretty sure he took steroids back then.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Shogun and Fedor have the perfect warrior bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I remember hearing Fedor talk about his body and how its disigned perfectly for MMA, and he looks chubby.
> 
> Same with Cain.
> 
> And plus they dont test u for roids in WWE, they prob begged him to use it lol


They do test for roids in the WWE but it is a piss test and we all know there are ways to pass those when roiding anyway.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

MMA doesnt require that kinda body, go ask Bob Sap.

Lesner is just fine. Untill Nog fights him......

lol


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

NATAS said:


> MMA doesnt require that kinda body, go ask Bob Sap.
> 
> Lesner is just fine. Untill Nog fights him......
> 
> lol


Yea, I know. Lesnar may break his fist pounding Nogs face into oblivion.


The main difference. You do not need loads and loads of show muscle for MMA. Look at Bobby Lashley, he hasnt figured out yet that lean muscle is better than bulk.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Lesnar has said he has never taken steriods, even in old pictures from when he was younger, he has the same frame of body. Plus WWE will photoshop pictures to make men look bigger then they are as everyone knows Vince likes the, "bigger" looking guys as it sells the product.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah it should be made clear that a lot of those WWE 'stars' are all smoke and mirrors, i.e. oil and tan which accentuates muscle size, the majority of those dudes would look smaller in an MMA fight.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

People need to realize that Brock was probably doing a few push-ups and other small things right before he was taking those pictures. That is an old tactic that the WWE and pro-wrestling has been using for years, taking pictures and doing interviews of the wrestlers right after a light workout so they will look a bit bigger then they really are.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

G0K0S said:


> 1. No weight limit in the WWE. He's over 265.
> 
> *2. He was on steroids in the WWE.*
> 
> 3. Dude was younger. He lost a lot of that mass when he trained for football, and then MMA.


Proof? Without just a ''Well, look @ the picture!''

I know he got knocked for HGH though.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> Proof? Without just a ''Well, look @ the picture!''
> 
> I know he got knocked for HGH though.


Brock has never been caught with any PED's and has never tested positive.

The only thing Brock had gotten arrested for was this below...


http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/lesnarmug1.html



> Brock Lesnar, the World Wrestling Entertainment champion, was once arrested for illegally possessing steroids, though the felony charge against the 26-year-old athlete was dismissed four months after his January 2001 arrest. Lesnar, pictured in the below mug shot, was popped by Louisville Division of Police detectives after receiving and opening a parcel that cops said contained a "large amount of steroids." Lesnar, a 295-pound former college wrestling champ, was in Kentucky training at a WWE facility. Hit with a trafficking in controlled substances charge, *Lesnar was exonerated when tests showed that the seized pills were not, in fact, steroids. While a Louisville detective told TSG that the material was some kind of growth hormone, Lesnar's defense attorney, Scott Cox, characterized the confiscated pills as a "vitamin type of thing." According to Cox, officers seemed "very apologetic" when lab results cleared Lesnar. It is unclear how investigators concluded that the parcel sent to Lesnar may have contained illicit substances.*


----------



## MedicWanteD (May 27, 2007)

Are you serious? Did you miss the "GROWTH HORMONE" part?
This was before everybody knew what HGH really was.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MedicWanteD said:


> Are you serious? Did you miss the "GROWTH HORMONE" part?
> This was before everybody knew what HGH really was.


And it wasn't illegal. What is your point exactly?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

just look at brock lesnar in his college days, he looks like a machine in there compared to other college athletes. are you going to tell us now that he used steroids in college as well?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> just look at brock lesnar in his college days, he looks like a machine in there compared to other college athletes. are you going to tell us now that he used steroids in college as well?


wrestlers use steroids as young as age 14


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)

Sekou said:


> wrestlers use steroids as young as age 14


Actually, wrestlers are fed steroids while still in the womb


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think he's much smaller. Flexing and the fake tan they put multiple applications of on, do wonders.

He's got a little more fat maybe, that's it.

[email protected] the WWE game face in the pictures.


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I don't think he's much smaller. Flexing and the fake tan they put multiple applications of on, do wonders.
> 
> He's got a little more fat maybe, that's it.
> 
> [email protected] the WWE game face in the pictures.


^^^^ Exactly. Different bodies to do different things. That's the kind of body he needed to be successfulin pro-wrestling. It's a result of pro-wrestling training. The other one is a result of MMA training.

Why is this such a hard concept for people to understand?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't say I'm sure, but I'm fairly confident he was on the juice in the WWE days and now off of it. It just makes sense.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

NATAS said:


> MMA doesnt require that kinda body, go ask Bob Sap.
> 
> Lesner is just fine. Untill Nog fights him......
> 
> lol


War Nog .........dont think a lot of people would agree with u thow but i do!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

I can tell very few people here weight train...

If I were a WWE wrestler, I would work out to pump up my muscles, dehydrate and cut, and tan and oil for a photo shoot.

The day before an MMA fight I am resting, re-hydrating and eating and dont care about tan and I sure as hell cannot oil or I'll get called for greasing.

Looking at the mass - Brock is huge in pic A and huge in pic B. The only difference is the factors mentioned above.


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can't say I'm sure, but I'm fairly confident he was on the juice in the WWE days and now off of it. It just makes sense.


Actually, this makes more sense:




Tommo565 said:


> I can tell very few people here weight train...
> 
> If I were a WWE wrestler, I would work out to pump up my muscles, dehydrate and cut, and tan and oil for a photo shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...You naturally lose a little muscle mass as you get older. That entertaining wrestling- was all about looks. If it's not obvious. What the real question is: *Will Brock be in the same or better shape than he was at UFC 100?* That is key because a very confident, at the top of his game Frank Mir is a dangerous man. All Carwin has to do is connect flush with either hand and it's nap time. I wish Brock the best cause either Mir or Carwin will be a his biggest test to date. Maybe take his belt.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Look, I have followed Lesnar through all his WWE career when I was a teen. I was a big fan of his fun. I would be VERY surprised if Brock didn't take steroids while in the WWE. It's not that big a deal as a majority of these guys take illegal substance. Kurt Angle was using some sort of steroid for horses for crying out loud. They have what's called a 'wellness program' which is a steroid and drug testing scheme, and it turns out ever since it was implemented, over 70% of the WWE roster have been caught out.

Vince does like big guys because, like one other poster said, they are indeed marketable, and at 6,3 with long arms and legs, Brock would have been encouraged to be as big as he humanly could be so they could market him as the new Sid Vicious at the time. There was more lean muscle mass back then on him (he was 25 at the time of his WWE debut), and while he doesn't look significantly smaller, you can see that he has lost some of that lean muscle mass and obviously his bodyfat is a bit higher. Still looks like a Hulk though.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've heard Lesnar weighed as high as 315lbs in his time in Professional Wrestling. How much truth there is to that I don't know, but he certainly seemed to look bigger, especially in the picture shown earlier in the thread. I imagine the 315lb number is exaggerated somewhat (I mean Kurt Angle at 5ft10 is billed at 240lbs which is pretty unrealistic I think) but Lesnar was probably around that sort of size I reckon.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> I've heard Lesnar weighed as high as 315lbs in his time in Professional Wrestling. How much truth there is to that I don't know, but he certainly seemed to look bigger, especially in the picture shown earlier in the thread.* I imagine the 315lb number is exaggerated somewhat (I mean Kurt Angle at 5ft10 is billed at 240lbs which is pretty unrealistic I think)* but Lesnar was probably around that sort of size I reckon.


Yeah, thats right they do have a knack for exaggerating stats, often by ludicrous numbers lol. They even had the balls to list Kurt Angle at 6,2 :sign04: at one point. Brock's a massive guy but no way was he over 300lbs. He was 300lbs maximum, but no more than that.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think him weighing 305-310 is that out of the question. He must cut from around 285lbs now, and AFAIC he does look smaller, so there's every chance he was weighing around that back then, especially if, as rumoured he was on the roids. 

You're right though, they do over-estimate the stats quite abit in Pro Wrestling. Angle being listed as 6ft2 is brilliant.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think they actually exagerrated Brock's size to much in the WWE. I recall them saying he was 295lb-305lb (I don't recall 315lb) and he looked a little bigger back then. I don't think it was much but I heard he walks around the 290lb now.

Other wrestlers however do get greatly exagerrated, like Kane being listed at 7ft when hes really about 6'7".


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

The layoff could have actually benefited him if it was mostly fat loss. He may come back actually looking bigger and weighing less. None of the "show" really matters though. His strength was one of his greatest assets and unlike some bodybuilders, he actually had titan like strength, that is what he can not afford to lose.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Brock has stated he still walks around at 300+ lbs


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

It's pretty clear to me that Brock (and most WWE wrestlers) use steroids/HGH. 

I'm sure he just isn't doing as much of it anymore and that's what you're seeing.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Good Point about no weight limits in the WWE he certainly didn't have to cut weight to make 265 so yes he was slightly bigger, but I doubt it was by much.

I can't see a point comparing pictures of Brock from his wrestling days, where he was oiled up, tanned and the pics were photoshopped.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this suppose to be another Brock hate thread :confused02: Well then its well disguised, good job :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No, we're just making fun of the oiled-up-and-tanned aesthetic, which is much more entertaining.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> Frank Mir's the most determined dude in MMA. Brock's illness is the foot in the door for the #1 HW Frank Mir. Mir will not have his arm held down anymore and as such he will have more rounds to work towards a submission on a guy who he's already submitted. And Mir's standup is way ahead of Brock's too. Mark my words .


mir WILL NOT SUB HIM AGAIN unless he gives him his leg like the first time. he is too big and his base is too strong for mir to be able to do anything from his back


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock will NEVER get subbed while he is on top of someone, his upper body/strength is too big for anyone to hold him for long enough to pull off a sub.

the only way anyone can sub Lesnar is if they somehow get his legs, and I am sure that will be more difficult as he continues to gain experience, The main factor in Mir getting that sub off in the first match was due to inexperience.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Brock will NEVER get subbed while he is on top of someone, his upper body/strength is too big for anyone to hold him for long enough to pull off a sub.
> 
> the only way anyone can sub Lesnar is if they somehow get his legs, and I am sure that will be more difficult as he continues to gain experience, The main factor in Mir getting that sub off in the first match was due to inexperience.


i said that


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

joe davola said:


> i said that


ummm...ok, no need to make a new post saying this...I didnt read your post, cant expect me to read all the posts in a 5+page topic


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

he's able to fight again, he will be more determined then ever, he will come back looking like he did when he started and pummel that HW division he is a training freak, he will destroy.

Sick Em' Brock!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Ansem said:


> its true you probably heard the statement "abs are gay" and yes true warriors dont have abs take a look at all the marines, and shit.


Marines dont have abs because they are busy drinking alcohol and f*cking prostitutes. 

I only say this because I have a few Marine friends and have heard a few of their stories.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know where the abs argument came from or is going, but abs only means you have low body fat, it doesn't even necessarily make you "in-shape" if we're talking cardio-respiratory/cardio-pulmonary-wise. You can have abs and no gas tank and vice versa. Six packs don't inherently translate to lung capacity and heart stroke volume. 

Personally, I think abs are sick and make for an aesthetic fighter, but abs have no implications on a fighters ability to actually fight


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Marines dont have abs because they are busy drinking alcohol and f*cking prostitutes.
> 
> I only say this because I have a few Marine friends and have heard a few of their stories.




I think the reason most Marines don't have abs is because the tremendous water and caloric intake.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't know where the abs argument came from or is going, but abs only means you have low body fat, it doesn't even necessarily make you "in-shape" if we're talking cardio-respiratory/cardio-pulmonary-wise. You can have abs and no gas tank and vice versa. Six packs don't inherently translate to lung capacity and heart stroke volume.
> 
> Personally, I think abs are sick and make for an aesthetic fighter, but abs have no implications on a fighters ability to actually fight


I thought a strong core was crucial in any combat sport, standing or on the ground.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't know where the abs argument came from or is going, but abs only means you have low body fat, it doesn't even necessarily make you "in-shape" if we're talking cardio-respiratory/cardio-pulmonary-wise. You can have abs and no gas tank and vice versa. Six packs don't inherently translate to lung capacity and heart stroke volume.
> 
> Personally, I think abs are sick and make for an aesthetic fighter, but abs have no implications on a fighters ability to actually fight


Thats true :thumbsup: 

PS: I am working on my abs as well guys  they are looking better every day^^


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I thought a strong core was crucial in any combat sport, standing or on the ground.


True, absolutely true, but even fat guys can have a six pack tucked beneath the flab. Core strength is the measurement of abdominal contraction, oblique, and spinae erectors contraction (primarily abs & low back), not just abs and again, visible abs are a sign of low body fat, not necessarily core strength. 99.99% of powerlifters have no visible abs and their core strength are off the scale. 

You can simply be skinny enough to just have a six pack without ever "earning" it. A visible six pack doesn't inherently translate to having a strong core, it's primarily a indicator of low body fat. Abs are only 50% of what makes up core strength, if 50.


----------

